# Mid 90's Giant Rincon for bikepacking?



## Bridertrek (May 16, 2019)

Hey all! I have a mid 90's giant rincon. Do you think this bike would work well for bikepacking? Or is it not really an offroad bike? Thanks!!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

That bike was a lower end model in their product lineup, but it should be fine to experiment with. A higher end bike wil probably be lighter and may shift and run more smoothly. I ride with folks who bikepack on bikes that appear less trail-worthy than that one, and they still have fun.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Yup. The only problem might be the rim brakes if you encounter any big descents on routes that you do. When I first started bikepacking I used my old Rocky Mtn hardtail. It has no disc tabs on the back so I'm still running a rear v-brake. On the Second or third trip during a ~3000ft descent the pads wore all the way through the rim sidewalls in places. I finished the trip but couldn't really use the rear brakes. Upgraded to a new hardtail with discs soon after that. Still have the rocky for commuting.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

+

Do it ! 
A lot of people make what they have work and that is just the sort of thing that is a good example. You kind of make your own way as you go so the things that become more important or less 'the right thing' for the intended purpose filter to your attention or priorities. 
I've got a 90 HardRock that provides the same type of good all'round bike experience for various things. A 2.2 tire gives it some softer hits and good traction. You may explore tire options for the surface / terrain or ride pref's you have if the tires need replacement anyways or might not be as suitable for long travel or comfort. Obviously keeping it in good tune is a major plus versus the bum-around town bike that isn't necessarily carrying you miles and miles from home, town or tools and parts. Planning a getaway is almost as much fun as the event too ! Enjoy.
* Check out bike pack 101 https://bikepacking.com/bikepacking-101/ Good info tips and 'hacks' on everything from packing what, how to, bike bags, food etc......


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Bridertrek said:


> Hey all! I have a mid 90's giant rincon. Do you think this bike would work well for bikepacking?


Does it fit you really really well? A bike that is okay for a 2hr ride may be torture on a 12hrs/day ride that repeats everyday for a week.

If it fits you well then I'd use it. I wouldn't buy bags or other gear that is specific to that bike [ie. custom frame bag] because it may not be the bike you will be using in a year or two. However, most of the gear you assemble for bikepacking is bike independent so you can get rolling with the current bike and use it for as long as it makes sense.

If it doesn't fit you really well I'd skip it and get something else. That something else could be an inexpensive rigid bike from CL. Just don't compromise on fit.

The bike I have done the most bikepacking with is a rigid steel bike. Nothing crazy fancy, but it fits me really well and it's very reliable.

Whatever bike you use start small and choose rides that are appropriate for your fitness, skills and the bike you are riding. Build up slowly to more challenging rides.

Have fun.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Bridertrek said:


> Hey all! I have a mid 90's giant rincon. Do you think this bike would work well for bikepacking? Or is it not really an offroad bike? Thanks!!


If you already have this bike, you can make it work. It will be fine while you decide if bikepacking is for you.

Your other thread makes it appear that you have not yet purchased this bike. If that is the case, you likely have better options than this one.


----------

